# Paramedic Research Paper



## MZPL22 (Sep 19, 2017)

Welcome Everyone !

I am Paramedic Student and I have to write a research paper that must present factual information and NOT BE A PRO OR CON research paper. The research paper must be at least 7 pages. 

I am looking for any idea on topic.

Thank you,

MZPL22


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 19, 2017)

By "research paper" I assume you mean a paper where you explore a topic in some depth and cite your sources?

There are a lot of potential good topics. Which ones interest you? Is there anything you've gotten some exposure to but would like to learn much more about?


----------



## VentMonkey (Sep 19, 2017)

If you're a paramedic student then there should literally be a plethora of factual topics to choose from. I can think of one off the top of my head I could probably write 10 pages easily on, it shouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## mgr22 (Sep 19, 2017)

MZPL22, how far along are you in your course?


----------



## MZPL22 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi Remi

Yes, at least 4 sources and it has to be FACTUAL NOT PRO OR CON.

I was thinking about a few topics:

1.) Scope of practice - additional paramedic training in intubation. How additional paramedic training in intubation reflects on successful rate of field intubations.

2.) Scope of practice - advanced training. How advanced training benefits the paramedic and the patient in the field. 

3.) Scope of practice - medication errors. How paramedics can eliminate medication error in the field. 

Thank you, 

Remi.


----------



## MZPL22 (Sep 19, 2017)

mgr22 said:


> MZPL22, how far along are you in your course?



Hi mgr22

I am in my 3rd semester of 1st year, so I can said I am half way done (almost).


----------



## MZPL22 (Sep 19, 2017)

VentMonkey said:


> If you're a paramedic student then there should literally be a plethora of factual topics to choose from. I can think of one off the top of my head I could probably write 10 pages easily on, it shouldn't be that difficult.



Hi VentMonkey

I have a few topics in my head, but I would like to see others people ideas. 

Thanks for the replay.


----------



## agregularguy (Sep 19, 2017)

MZPL22 said:


> Hi Remi
> 
> Yes, at least 4 sources and it has to be FACTUAL NOT PRO OR CON.
> 
> ...



These are good topics-just before you fully commit to a topic do some preliminary digging on scholarly websites. I had some cool topics before, however when it came time to write, I couldn't find enough factual research. Ended up writing a paper on Prehospital Use of Ultrasound.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 19, 2017)

MZPL22 said:


> Hi Remi
> 
> Yes, at least 4 sources and it has to be FACTUAL NOT PRO OR CON.
> 
> ...



All good ideas.

#1 I know there is a decent amount of literature on. Much of it pertains to ED and ICU residents, but there is some on paramedics. You could spend a couple pages summarizing the pertinent literature, and there is plenty to discuss on both the psychomotor aspect of skills such as intubation and the cognitive challenges of dealing with a stressful airway scenario and how proper training can improve both of those.

#2 You could probably write plenty on. You'd first have to define "advanced training" for the purposes of your paper, and that might not be easy to do.

#3 Is a very worthy and interesting topic, but unfortunately I don't think you'll find much info on it. There's a fair amount out there concerning medication errors in nursing, but EMS is a sufficiently different field that I think it deserves it's own research and strategies for dealing with this problem, and it just hasn't been done yet. Just not sexy enough I suppose? Who needs to deal with medication errors when you can go on a crusade to argue about how much better rocuronium is than succinylcholine, or who has the most "progressive" protocols. I have a few good anecdotes, FWIW.


----------



## MZPL22 (Sep 19, 2017)

Remi said:


> All good ideas.
> 
> #1 I know there is a decent amount of literature on. Much of it pertains to ED and ICU residents, but there is some on paramedics. You could spend a couple pages summarizing the pertinent literature, and there is plenty to discuss on both the psychomotor aspect of skills such as intubation and the cognitive challenges of dealing with a stressful airway scenario and how proper training can improve both of those.
> 
> ...



Great!

Now I have to dig 
I appreciated your post, and please excuse me for my English, since I am not a native speaker.

I know for sure  that i have to use a source that provide peer-revised research so I was thinking about using  American Medical Association, and my paramedic book too. 

Thank you.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 19, 2017)

MZPL22 said:


> Great!
> 
> Now I have to dig
> I appreciated your post, and please excuse me for my English, since I am not a native speaker.
> ...


No problem. Good luck.


----------



## MZPL22 (Sep 19, 2017)

agregularguy said:


> These are good topics-just before you fully commit to a topic do some preliminary digging on scholarly websites. I had some cool topics before, however when it came time to write, I couldn't find enough factual research. Ended up writing a paper on Prehospital Use of Ultrasound.



Hello Agregularguy

Thank you for your replay.

That is what I am worry about a bit that I will have a hard time to find good quality sources.

Be Safe out there!


----------



## agregularguy (Sep 19, 2017)

MZPL22 said:


> Hello Agregularguy
> 
> Thank you for your replay.
> 
> ...



While I preferred my college's research databases for the actual research, I found it helpful to at least scan through google scholar to see if a topic had enough sources first.


----------



## E tank (Sep 19, 2017)

Just a point of order...you're doing a literature review on a topic, not doing research...carry on...


----------



## EpiEMS (Sep 20, 2017)

MZPL22 said:


> That is what I am worry about a bit that I will have a hard time to find good quality sources.



PubMed is your friend, as is your school's librarian.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Sep 23, 2017)

MZPL22 said:


> Welcome Everyone !
> 
> I am Paramedic Student and I have to write a research paper that must present factual information and NOT BE A PRO OR CON research paper. The research paper must be at least 7 pages.
> 
> ...


Endotracheal Intubation.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pond Life (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi, when you say at least seven pages - is there a word count to this?
Seven pages is extremely small for a paper and you will need to be very specific (focused) on what you are writing about. An example of this would be a topic that is currently being discussed on this forum - "Do alcohol swabs interfere with blood glucose results in a diabetic patient?" This would be an appropriate type of paper.


----------

